# SW Airlines Cleared to Start Offering Flights to Hawaii



## candycorn (Feb 27, 2019)

They got FAA Approval today.

It's official! Southwest Airlines cleared to offer service to Hawaii

Flights will likely be from Pacific Coastal towns (hopefully Skyharbor as well).  

Exciting stuff


----------

